# Masterbuilt 20070910 Heating Element Q.



## cekkk (Jul 29, 2013)

I just ordered this particular model because I read it was designed so the element could be replaced without having to purchase more than the element.  I assume that is true because I read it on the Internet! 

Question is, is that true?  And how frequently am I likely to need to replace it?  How much $, roughly? 

I'm so new, I don't even have the smoker yet.  I'm a readin' and larnin, I hope.


----------



## torontoguy (Jul 31, 2013)

Yup that's all true. I've got the same model and specifically purchased that one because of the ability to change the element easier if it was required.

When you get the smoker look on the back of it and you should see a little access panel towards the bottom fastened on with a few  black screws. That's the panel you remove to replace the element. There's a couple other screws and a bolt to remove but overall it doesn't look very complex. 

This here is the element replacement kit: http://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/search/part/1057565/146218

Personally, I'd call up Masterbuilt and order directly from them so you can be absolutely sure you're getting the correct kit for your smoker. 

In terms of how frequent you'll have to replace it - it's hard to say. I think from what I've read around here most get at least a couple years of regular use before it requires replacement. 

Hope this helps :)


----------



## cekkk (Jul 31, 2013)

That's a very big help.  I have a document going where I'll save your reply so the info will be there if and when the time comes.


----------



## dcarch (Jul 31, 2013)

For electrical heating elements, you can significantly increase the life by slightly reduce the voltage.

For instance, with light bulbs, which is identical to heating elements in the way they work, a 5% reduction in voltage will result in doubling the service life. That's why in areas where replacing light bulbs can be a problem, they use bulbs rated at 130 volts.

You can get voltage regulators on ebay cheap. Just make sure the wattage is high enough for your heating element.

dcarch


----------



## cekkk (Jul 31, 2013)

Dcarch.  That is interesting.  I have some of those light bulbs.


----------



## dcarch (Jul 31, 2013)

cekkk said:


> Dcarch.  That is interesting.  I have some of those light bulbs.


Interesting that many of those bulbs have screw base that's counter clockwise.

That's to prevent employees from stealing them for their home use.

dcarch


----------

